# Hi Frens, If you would like to share your YouTube channels, feel free.



## ghammer (Jun 19, 2021)

I am starting a channel on Art and Capitalism as a chronically unemployed artist (mostly due to mental health reasons). I'd like to get into video-essays and talking about furry culture as well later on. Feel free to check it out, but as I'm doing some self-promotion here, I'd like others to share theirs as well.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 19, 2021)

I like it! Very organized and you touch on a lot of great topics!

But honestly? I personally see it as 'shitty personality syndrome', more than capitalism as a whole.
When it comes to paying a fair price, that is... XD


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 19, 2021)

I'll plug my channel.
Just a bunch of short videos taken during birding adventures.
If I ever learn how to edit videos the plan is to do some longer videos about the history of the location, anecdotes, and some info about the birds









						Marius Merganser
					

I'm an avian furry and I've set up this channel to share my birding videos.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 19, 2021)

well i do a whole lotta gaming, especially terraria, but idk how to get editing and recording soft ware for my PC. i am a really good editor with lots of time, though.


----------



## ghammer (Jun 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I like it! Very organized and you touch on a lot of great topics!
> 
> But honestly? I personally see it as 'shitty personality syndrome', more than capitalism as a whole.
> When it comes to paying a fair price, that is... XD


I'm glad you liked the video though.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

i just started using my PC for youtube, so im still new. heres my testing video where you can actually hear me! 



 i know i sound weird so please gimmie a break @w@ it took so many takes, i think around 35 vids of me trying to speak were deleted. i have alot of social anxiety, so this was pretty hard to post. enjoy though!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

hehe @ssaannttoo here is my weird ass self talking @w@ man that was so hard to post ngl


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

xD

Please click off. xD


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

it was real hard for me to talk, hence the awkward pausing. sorry bout that


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

well............. do i at least sound ok?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

You should very okay. :3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> im having a panic attack over one short video @w@ this is how hard for me it is to communicate with peopleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee why am i like this....................................................................


Just breathe friend. If you're feeling light headed I want you to sit down and look around your room for me. I then want you to name some of the objects you see. Can you do that?


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Just breathe friend. If you're feeling light headed I want you to sit down and look around your room for me. I then want you to name some of the objects you see. Can you do that?


ive calmed down a bit, but you can probably tell by the fact that a minute-ish long video was hard, cause i dont ever like speaking infront of potentially al my friends. im a pretty awkward and hard to talk to person, but if you get to know me i can be such an extrovert! its really hard for me to communicate cause of my fucked up social experiences with people. i no joke took like 45 clips just cause i wanted to make sure it was ok and literally all of them i got to nervous to speak and stopped recording. showing my face isnt the worst, but i dont wanna change the way you guys look at me, so ill just wait till i get my fursuit head.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> ive calmed down a bit, but you can probably tell by the fact that a minute-ish long video was hard, cause i dont ever like speaking infront of potentially al my friends. im a pretty awkward and hard to talk to person, but if you get to know me i can be such an extrovert! its really hard for me to communicate cause of my fucked up social experiences with people. i no joke took like 45 clips just cause i wanted to make sure it was ok and literally all of them i got to nervous to speak and stopped recording. showing my face isnt the worst, but i dont wanna change the way you guys look at me, so ill just wait till i get my fursuit head.


DOnt worry about it at all dear. I get the same way *hugs you tightly*


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> DOnt worry about it at all dear. I get the same way *hugs you tightly*


and i have Aspergers, on top of all of that smh


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

could you imagine me yelling "IM Not A SIMP I ONLY SIMP FOR NIGHTSHADE" in that voice of mine, lol! that made me laugh, and actually calmed me down a bit ^w^


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 20, 2021)

Thats wonderful ^w^


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 20, 2021)

omg im still cackling at just imagining myself yelling that im not a simp x3 it would be funny, tbh since im more of a non emotional character irl. the thing is, my social life and experiences are just so fucked up that im afraid to even speak, because of how much people bully me over EVERYTHING. and me speaking there in that video, shows you how much i trust you guys. i know you will support who i am, and i appreciate and love you guys for that ^w^
 and im thinkin imma take down the vid since i hate how i sound. im more of a emotionless, cold person who hates everyone and everything. but the thing is, if i get to know you and trust you, im the most love-y and soft person to ever live. i trust you guys, cause speaking and just talking in general is an actual problem for me. im kinda like the quiet guy, but not violent. i just have a fucked up mental status is all


----------



## ghammer (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Foxxyboi (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm doing my bestest.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m new to YT


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 8, 2021)

Been on YouTube since 2010:
https://www.youtube.com/user/Tailterrier27/videos

Recently changed my username to reflect where I'd like to take my channel in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 19, 2021)

Removed


----------



## Raever (Nov 19, 2021)

Just a few lame edits for fun.


----------



## Erix (Nov 19, 2021)

Raever said:


> Just a few lame edits for fun.


That gasoline amv was cool!

Also might have a new catchy song I gotta check out =p


----------



## Raever (Nov 19, 2021)

Erix said:


> That gasoline amv was cool!
> 
> Also might have a new catchy song I gotta check out =p



Here:


----------



## justenoughlight (May 17, 2022)

https://youtube.com/channel/UCV83qAFcIetNOBtGsYStIgA
		

I’m a singer!


----------



## Erix (May 17, 2022)

justenoughlight said:


> https://youtube.com/channel/UCV83qAFcIetNOBtGsYStIgA
> 
> 
> I’m a singer!



Wow ur voice actually sounds quite nice! Even with all that city background noise I could tell that Novacaine snippet was pretty good =p

My favorite line has got to be:
“Cuz I can’t even tell you if I was okay”

I vibe with the meaning of it, and I like how you chose to sing that part!

All in all, good stuff~ =w0


----------



## FreyFen (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm not sure how well this will work out but I'll give it a try...
I do Let's Plays of various games, mostly chopping up previous Twitch Streams. I sneak in some memes and jokes in every so often, you'll probably hear me giggle like an idiot a lot.



			https://www.youtube.com/c/FreyFen


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2022)

Not really anything here, but I'll take follows anytime!



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn2uxzOCuPt_ZwyXwSvLFSw
		




			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5iVC4jNhDR7eob3YyHI6fA


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 27, 2022)

vents, edits, etc ig lmfao -



			https://youtube.com/channel/UCQZyHm6jWInLgpeWj0E0doQ


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm trying to revive my art Youtube, I recently uploaded a furry art process, hoping to do more soon


----------

